# Golden's in the Park 2014



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The event is scheduled for Sunday, July 6th from noon to 4:00 pm at Laguna Lake Park in San Luis Obispo, CA. We attended last year and there were about 300 Golden Retrievers present. It was a lot of fun. We met other forum members there: Claire's Friend, Gwen_Dandridge and Goldenca. With their Goldens Jordan, Maddie and Ticket. 

Information about last year's event can be found here. SLO COUNTY GOLDEN RETRIEVERS


----------

